# Wicked Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Wicked Cafe

1399 W. 7th Ave,

Vancouver, BC

Canada

This evening we spent an hour chatting with Brad Ford, owner of Wicked Cafe. Wicked opened it?s doors about 6 months ago on n the corner of 7th Ave. and Hemlock St. The cafe was born out of the idea of opening a place to ...

More...


----------

